# I'm looking for Server Management & Monitoring Software



## littleghost (Oct 12, 2012)

Hello everybody!

I'm looking for Server Management & Monitoring Software which can be show me server's resource, running services, hard disk and raid status, memory status, etc... through remote access.

My server is HP DL380 G5 which will run FreeBSD 9 (I haven't install yet).

Any suggestions for me? Free or commercial are also accept.

Thank in advance!


----------



## AlexJ (Oct 13, 2012)

All in one: sshd(8)
You can control/monitor any resources with it. 

For *automated* monitoring : sysutils/monit
For watching: sysutils/munin-common


----------



## littleghost (Oct 14, 2012)

thank you, AlexJ. i respect you! The infomation you gave make me very....happy.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 14, 2012)

Are you aware of Nagios?


----------



## littleghost (Oct 15, 2012)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Are you aware of Nagios?



I will learn about it too. Thank you! I hope to continue receive support from you and FreeBSD community. I'm new in FreeBSD.


----------

